# Hello - I'm new to the site!!



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello  

I joined the site on Tuesday after a recommendation / visit to the fertility consultant. We have been ttc for 3.5 years. I suffer from PCOS and have very irregular cycles. After all the various stages and test you have to go through, blood test reveal that I do ovulate and was started on Clomid this week to boost ovulation and regulate cycles, in turn offering a better chance at detecting ovulation.

It's day four of first Clomid cycle (killer headaches for the first few days and hot flushes which are quite welcome in this weather!). 


I have posted a couple of times on the Clomid forum, but wanted to introduce myself to everyone else!!

Mollie xxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Mollie,

I found this site about 18months ago and it's been so helpful.

Sorry to hear you're having nasty side effects to clomid, Hope it's all worth it in the end.

Good luck
Love
Kia.x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Molly....

Just wanted to welcom your to FF...

I too suffer from pco & I also ovulate too! Cnat quite get my head around it all but hey thats life!!

They havent give me clomid as were due to start IVF anyway for Low s/count..

How long do you cycles go for?

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Mollie,

Welcome to ff, glad you found us. Everyone here is really friendly and helpful so if theres anything you want to ask, feel free to do so. Wishing you lots of luck on the clomid,

L xx


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! 

Look forward to chatting with you all ....

Mollie xx

P.S. Sweetcheeks, have replied to your mail xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi there, 

I've only been on the site for a short while but I've found it friendly and supportive.  I hope you find it as useful as I have.  Welcome!

Tracy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi mollie and welcome to ff

This site has been a great help to me and you will find the answers you need on here.

Everyone is lovely and friendly.

Also hi to kia - i have read your history and sorry to hear all what you have been through  - we are still only having the investigations and god knows when we will ever start IVF or ICSI but i know we still have a long journey to go.

All the best to you both

Kate xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi mollie

Welcome to ff - it very addictive!

Wishing you luck on the clomid - taken it for 8 months this year so if you want to compare notes let me know!

C x


----------



## LisaCad (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi  im new to this site to! Found it so helpful. im starting ivf and icsi in jan and am so nervous.
im 23 years old and married for 5 months. been ttc for 3 years with no joy.
Good luck to everyone, lets hope this new year is a good one for us all!

lisa gold xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lisa and welcome to u as well  

Try the other boards for people having treatment as you will get some great support and advice there

Take care

Kate


----------



## LisaCad (Dec 20, 2005)

hi kate  
i thought the time would never come when we'd start treatment, but after my HSG and laparoscopy in july 05 we're now starting IVF/ICSI!

Your time will come and proberbly sooner than you think!
I wish you all the look in the world. Merry christmas and best wishes for 2006.

lisa xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi welcome to ff.  You'll find this site so helpful and supportive.  I too am starting icsi in Jan/Feb and am truely anxious which can't help my cause but I can not get my anxieties under control.

Good luck to everyone.

Jappa xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lisa hope you have a great christmas as well  

I hope that things start soon for us and come sooner than i can ever think about!

Take care

Kate


----------

